# Gander Mountain deception



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Ordinarily I believe in bringing problems to a manager rather than posting, but I had no success in doing sol

Buddies and I were headed for a gun show in Green Bay when we saw a huge sign advertising Gander Mtn. storewide clearance sale up to 75% off. We pulled off the highway to check it out. I found some of the clothing items to be "on sale" but no guns, ammunition, reloading supplies, hunting equipment, fishing equipment, boots, or any other items I was interested were included in the "storewide" sale.

I asked the store manager about this and he said that "technically" within the confines of the outer walls there were indeed items on sale. That made it storewide. I offered my opinion that competing against Cabelas and the internet is always a challenge, and that deceiving (lying to) customers to get them in the door would not serve Gander Mtn. well in the long run.

Maybe such a marketing strategy is what the "clever" business people do. I'll do my business with folks with integrity.

My opinion only.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's the only way Gander can get people into their stores apparently. I haven't set foot in Gander for about a year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I recently bought a Clam Bigmouth 1 man fishing shelter at Gander.I had problems putting it together.They contacted Clam to fix it and everything went just fine.

Also lost my receipt for $50 rebate from Gander.They contacted Gander and they sent a reprint.I've always had good things from Gander.


----------

